# where are the heavy duty trailer jacks?



## carpekd (Mar 14, 2012)

Is it just me or do all of the boat trailer jacks look and feel (especially when you try to roll them) like flimsy pos's?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Check out Tractor Supply...Go as heavy duty as your wallet will let you. I think they carry 10 or 20 ton units.


----------



## carpekd (Mar 14, 2012)

the load rating isn't really the issue... I'm more speaking of the "sturdiness" off the jack when you move the trailer or your standing in the boat moving around. They all just seem to wobble around more than I would like


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

What kind of mount does yours have? If it is a swing away type they are inherently wobbly. Cheapest/ easiest way to manufacture them. If you had 2 pipes machined to fit tight with each other you could take alot of slop out of them. But that equals more time and money which would be passed on to the consumer.
I build my own mounts for the swing away and it wobbles very little. It will hold up an auto on my car hauler


----------



## carpekd (Mar 14, 2012)

yeah, i've got the swing away type. looks like it's time for me to start fabricating!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I just bought a swing away type. Here is the link to west marine for it. You can probably find it cheaper online elsewhere but, I have been happy with it. It is pretty sturdy, made out of aluminum instead of the cheap galvanized material. I bought it when it was $30 dollars off but still paid $150 for it.

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...toreNum=50802&subdeptNum=50805&classNum=50808


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Sure is a fancy jack...lil bit of ingenuity and a 40 buck TS jack can be as good.Just depends on how deep ya wallet is.


----------

